# Waiting for time to "pass"



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok, so Phoebe has been known to pick some pockets  for treats while in the dog park ( I know, I know, I'm working on it!  ).

My question is this, have any of you had any problems with your V eating plastic sandwich bags (some of them ziploc) with treats in them? Have they ever not 'passed' the bags?

Rh.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine ate a loaf of bread, bag included. Didn't have a problem with it. 
One of them ate part of a coke can and passed it too with no problem.
Although the coke can incident did stress me out.
Just keep and eye on her. She will probably be fine.
You never know what they will pass and what will give them problems.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

IN TIME with a V all things PASS LOL


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

ironman_stittsville said:


> Ok, so Phoebe has been known to pick some pockets  for treats while in the dog park ( I know, I know, I'm working on it!  ).
> 
> My question is this, have any of you had any problems with your V eating plastic sandwich bags (some of them ziploc) with treats in them? Have they ever not 'passed' the bags?
> 
> Rh.



I am paranoid about lunch bags and plastic bags as well.
Last year Sam went through the find and eat anything phase as well. I used to curse every person/kid who threw garbage around. We picked up a lot of garbage from out neighboring school football/baseball fields. 

My solution was to keep Sam on a long line until he decided to obey LEAVE IT. 

3 months ago I began to e collar condition him and the rest is history... tone is enough for him to spit it out.


FYI, milk bag corners (the cut parts) can do serious damage if the dog swallows it and should be cut flat or disposed properly.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa ate a very small sandwich bag that had a freeze-dried treat in it when she was about 6 months old. It passed no problem, but caused a bit of worry for me for the next 48 hours as I waited and waited....

Interestingly enough, now she's not interested in sandwich bags or plastic bags in general. She's moved on to paper towels and Kleenex... :-\


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

My vet has always expressed great concern when Jake has eaten a plastic bag.....what? This isnt common? Lets see., paintball, windex, chocolate bar, ambien, taco bell bag.....the list is endless and hes pretty calm. Quick n sneaky too cuz we are always watching him lol. Anyway, the taco bell bag was scary and she was very concerned it could grt twisted in there. A few tbsp of peroxide, a vomit and finally a shadoobie and out it came. I would def be careful!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Brook, 0-3yrs
1. Size eight sports sock (sicked back up after 8days)
1. Kitchen scourer/scrubber metal type (passed after 4days)
1. Flat cap toadstool! ( overnight stay at vets on activated charcoal)
1. Post card (passed with card still folded and stamp still on!)
1. Roll of electrical tape
1. The stuffing out of three dog beds.
that's not to mention 'WETWIPES' and dare I say it a child's wrapped up nappy
Condoms (yeah I know, used obviously :-[)
Sheep dung (Lot's)
Human sick :-[
Human WASTE  
Fox's Poo
I cant even start to imagine how many Sticks, stones and sports tape has come out of him :-\ :-\

Glad she's okay!

Hobbsy


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

WOW you have all been very lucky.
Thankfully nothing to serious has been chewed with Percy that hasn't passed. But our lab we had when i was younger ate a bin bag and content we thought all was ok as bag passed!! But must of been a year later started with probs after a few visits to the vets and then a x-ray a bottle top was found ended up having half her stomach removed.She was fine and lived another 7 years and died when she was12.


----------

